# reproduction



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone else noticing the fawn crop is down? In my unit in SE ND, from my own time afield and from my fellow hunters, the fawn crop was almost a complete bust this year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im in SE ND and seeing way more fawns this year than 2009. Lots of yearlings and fawns, which tells me reproduction was better last year and this year.

Saw almost no fawns in 2009. Trail cams showed does all summer that were fat and sassy, likely not nursing. Saw a quite a few last year which are now yearlings, and have been seeing a fair amount this year.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in the NE quadrant of ND, right in my area I've seen more fawns this year than last year or the year before. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The fact is that hard winters like the last couple but a lot of stress on the does often causing them to abort fawns. And the coyotes have been hard on them too.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

saw only a couple in 5 days in 2K2


----------

